# Madonna's first spray up



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Madonna sure does "all gussied up" beautifully!! She's just lovely!:beauty:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are a few more...We had so much fun at the show...got to help the handler hold dogs ringside and watch preparing the poodles for the ring! Life is good 











A few more…hanging out with Dad 










Love how GREAT Sharon trimmed her jacket..

Heres my side view 










And my personal favorite..her sexy look


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Madonna just looks like a dream - too good to be true!!!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Love love love that photo of tousled Madonna!!! She would look great in a shampoo commercial! lol Makes me want to get a white poodle the next time around.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Meg said:


> Love love love that photo of tousled Madonna!!! She would look great in a shampoo commercial! lol Makes me want to get a white poodle the next time around.


Thanks! After seeing the inky blacks today ... I want a black next  Poodles are all so beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty, pretty, pretty! She looks wonderful!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty! She looks wonderful!


Thank you! 

After 8 months of growing hair and assuming she was good enough to finish..it was great to finally see her actually looking like a show dog  

The handler had so many good things to say about her...it was just what I needed to hear. There are literaly NO poodle people here. So, Ive just been going along not really knowing how she compares at all. Sharon had not seen Madonna since she was 6 months old. It was great to hear her validation. Now we just need a little more neck hair and we are good to go


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she looks terrific! I love her face- great pictures. I look forward to hearing about her shows.  I love the blacks, too. No camera does them justice. You have to see them in person. The black can be so deep and shimmery. Whites are beautiful, too!


----------

